# TC come out with a bolt action



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Man is it pretty. All i have seen are pictures in a brochure, but i know a guy that has seen them and says they look better in person. I don't know a whole lot about em but they look very nice and with the reputation TC has im sure are going to be a very good gun. Mebbe one of my next purchases when i can get a price.

Check it out: http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/icon.php


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Any idea what that costs?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

T/C's Icon is going to be priced at approx $800. With the sale of Thompson Center Arms to Smith & Wesson, they should have some clout on their side. It is a sweet looking rifle.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I figured a lil more on the cost side than that but I'd be willing to pay $800 for a rifle like that if it is as good as it sounds. I can't wait for one to show up around here so i can take a look at it and hold it. The new 30TC caliber sounds kinda interesting too.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

They are supposed to ship sometime in August from what I have heard. The 30TC is supposed to have similar ballistics as a 30-06 without the recoil


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Should be a spendy box of shells im guessin. The chart i saw put it a little bit faster than the 30-06. Wonder if it'll be like the 300WSM and noone reloading will be able to match the velocity that factory ammo brings.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I saw shells for $31.99. The powder that they use isnt available yet but somebody will have a load for it soon. Probably before many are out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunter_58346 said:


> They are supposed to ship sometime in August from what I have heard. The 30TC is supposed to have similar ballistics as a 30-06 without the recoil


Without the recoil ----- that is the same hype I heard about the 300WSM. Even the outdoor writers were saying that, and people who had never even held one would argue with a person about it. I have a 300WSM and in the Browning Stalker, and it will kick the livin snot out of you with a 180 gr doing 2970 fps. Of course it feels about the same as my old 300 Win Mag XRT with a 28 ounce stock. If I am to relaxed when I shoot, it results in a trip to the chiropractor to put my neck back in place (a couple times).

If a 30TC pushes a 150 at 2910 fps the same as a factory Federal 150 gr you will not be able to tell the difference in recoil unless TC has a better designed stock.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

So with that train of thought,,,,,a .308 pushing a 150gr at 2950 will have the same recoil as a comparable 30-06?


----------

